
H-1B Restrictions Driving Company Outsourcing, Offshoring - WrightStuff
https://insights.dice.com/2019/10/07/h-1b-restrictions-outsourcing-offshoring/
======
ausjke
There is a bill called s386 recently caught some attention and eyeballs.

The data says, 75% H1B visas all went to one country, India, while a larger
country like China, took a normal percentage 9% over the years.

Reason? India's outsourcing companies made quite a lot frauds and while they
moved some of their offices to USA, they still hired mostly Indias by H1B
visa, from outsourcing to insourcing, the employees are the same: those from
India.

As an IT guy for years the problem I saw is that, India manager is notoriously
nepotism, mean they prefer hiring Indians _greatly_ to other races, it's not
uncommon after an Indian becomes a manager, in a short period of time, all
his/her team will be full of Indians. This is scary and unhealthy, and
Americans has been turned on their blind eyes for this abuse for years.

